# Honda's new three-wheeler



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Buddy of mine was getting very serious about buying a Can-Am Spyder, until I told him about this. Now, he's going to wait and sit on his wallet until they hit the market.

He said that he would have been pissed if he had bought a Can-Am, and then found out Honda was coming out with a version of their own.

Knowing Honda, it's going to sell well.







This one appears to be for a single rider only. They'd better have one for two-up if they hope to be successful with them. This one looks like a "sport" model, and not designed or intended for touring.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 5, 2015)

I saw one the other day that was driven like a car.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't understand the draw?


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 5, 2015)

The draw about any idiot can ride it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 5, 2015)

I've never ridden a three-wheeler, but I do see plenty of them on the road. One big draw, is stability. As you get older, you become more and more concerned about being able to balance a bike when stopped.

A couple of years ago, we were traveling in CA., and caught up with a Harley and a Can-Am Spyder. Gotta admit, the Spyder had no problem keeping up with the HD. We followed them for about 60 miles or so. I had plenty of time and opportunity to observe the Spyder rider and how he handled his machine. He did well.

More times than not, when I see a Spyder on the road, it's always two-up. Looks to be pretty comfy for the passenger. Again, two-up on a big road bike with all sorts of luggage strapped on it, as well as a passenger, can be very intimidating when stopped and trying to keep it all balanced. Or, while going very slow, as in heavy stop/go traffic or in a parking lot.

Myself, I don't feel the need......yet. But who knows, in another 20 yrs. or so, maybe I'll be ready.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 5, 2015)

2123 said:


> I've never ridden a three-wheeler, but I do see plenty of them on the road. One big draw, is stability. As you get older, you become more and more concerned about being able to balance a bike when stopped.
> 
> A couple of years ago, we were traveling in CA., and caught up with a Harley and a Can-Am Spyder. Gotta admit, the Spyder had no problem keeping up with the HD. We followed them for about 60 miles or so. I had plenty of time and opportunity to observe the Spyder rider and how he handled his machine. He did well.
> 
> ...


When I get to the point that I can't keep my scooter upright, it's time to stop riding, not add training wheels.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 5, 2015)

srb08 said:


> When I get to the point that I can't keep my scooter upright, it's time to stop riding, not add training wheels.




Whatever............


----------



## srb08 (Oct 6, 2015)

2123 said:


> Do you ever have anything positive to say about anything?



I didn't make a negative statement. I made an observation about myself.
I guess a dimwitted narcissist would think otherwise?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 6, 2015)

srb08 said:


> I didn't make a negative statement. I made an observation about myself.
> I guess a dimwitted narcissist would think otherwise?




The term "training wheels" would suggest otherwise. One of my friends is partially paralyzed. He rides a HD trike. He doesn't think of his bike as having "training wheels". 

I could make an observation about you myself, but I'm going to take the highroad this time.


----------



## beaglebriar (Oct 8, 2015)

Cool bike. I'm a big fan of hondas.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 8, 2015)

beaglebriar said:


> Cool bike. I'm a big fan of hondas.




All brands have their pros and cons. But, Honda has been and still is, way ahead, as far as overall quality and technology goes. I've had plenty of Honda's in the past. Thinking back, I had far fewer problems with them than any other brand.


----------



## stillhunter (Oct 12, 2015)

I remember seeing an old guy parking/riding off on big touring bike years ago that had "training" wheels on trailing arms that raised and lowered/landed near along the back tire. Pretty sure they were deployed by the rider or/and or were automatic at low speeds?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 13, 2015)

stillhunter said:


> I remember seeing an old guy parking/riding off on big touring bike years ago that had "training" wheels on trailing arms that raised and lowered/landed near along the back tire. Pretty sure they were deployed by the rider or/and or were automatic at low speeds?




Yeah, I've seen the same thing, but it's been quite a while. Lots of people still want to ride, but as they grow older or have medical issues, they can no longer support the bike at a stop or at low speeds, thus the need for three-wheeled trikes.


----------



## BuckMKII (Oct 14, 2015)

You had my hopes up for a new Big Red!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 14, 2015)

BuckMKII said:


> You had my hopes up for a new Big Red!




Yeah, I remember those. Things of the past.................


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 21, 2015)

Fair amount of old fellas with equilibrium issues. The two wheels out front thing works much, much better than the two out back. Funny it took this long to work that out really? I suspect Honda will steal the show with their entry to the market.


----------



## Cody (Oct 21, 2015)

Why the need for sport tires on it? Not like the tires themselves will ever see any lean, not sure if it makes sense or not.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Cody said:


> Why the need for sport tires on it? Not like the tires themselves will ever see any lean, not sure if it makes sense or not.




Not sure if this particular Honda's front tires will lean into curves, but some do. I can't tell by just looking at it's picture.

That and the fact, that it's a single rider model intended for sport-riding, and that Honda won't put marginal tires on a machine such as this.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 21, 2015)

Cody said:


> Why the need for sport tires on it? Not like the tires themselves will ever see any lean, not sure if it makes sense or not.


Cause we'd ***** like we need a fresh manpon if they didn't?


----------



## milkman (Oct 21, 2015)

Here's more, they call it the NeoWing Tilting tricycle. Would like to see a touring version though. They call it a hybrid, I thought it was because of the tricycle layout, but it will be gas electric hybrid.

http://www.gizmag.com/honda-neowing-leaning-three-wheeled-concept-motorcycle/39654/


----------



## Cody (Oct 21, 2015)

2123 said:


> Not sure if this particular Honda's front tires will lean into curves, but some do. I can't tell by just looking at it's picture.
> 
> That and the fact, that it's a single rider model intended for sport-riding, and that Honda won't put marginal tires on a machine such as this.





milkman said:


> Here's more, they call it the NeoWing Tilting tricycle. Would like to see a touring version though. They call it a hybrid, I thought it was because of the tricycle layout, but it will be gas electric hybrid.
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/honda-neowing-leaning-three-wheeled-concept-motorcycle/39654/



Answers my question, very cool. I've ridden the can am before and wasn't impressed in the corners, just an odd feeling.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Cody said:


> Answers my question, very cool. I've ridden the can am before and wasn't impressed in the corners, just an odd feeling.




I've been wanting to try one of the Can-Am Spyders, but I just haven't got around to it as of yet. 

It's not that I'm seriously interested in getting one, I'm just curious as to how they feel and handle.


----------



## Cody (Oct 23, 2015)

2123 said:


> I've been wanting to try one of the Can-Am Spyders, but I just haven't got around to it as of yet.
> 
> It's not that I'm seriously interested in getting one, I'm just curious as to how they feel and handle.



I didn't really get to put it through it's paces but to me it felt like a four wheeler the way it handled in the turns. Fun but still not as fun as two wheels, I'll stick with my zx10r.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Cody said:


> I didn't really get to put it through it's paces but to me it felt like a four wheeler the way it handled in the turns. Fun but still not as fun as two wheels, I'll stick with my zx10r.




Earlier this summer, I test drove a Polaris 4 wheeler. I forget what exact model it was, but I wasn't all that impressed. My experience with 4 wheelers is 0 to none at all. 

It felt under-powered, vague in the handling dept., and it's brakes felt soft and inconsistent. And, I felt crammed into it. My knees had no where to go, and my poor right leg went to sleep trying to accommodate the position required to press on the gas pedal. 

I could simply not imagine driving that thing for more than 30 min. at a time.


----------



## Hoowasat (Nov 18, 2015)

Two wheels up front is much more stable than a tricycle arrangement, but I would not like one that leans outward like the Can-Am. This Honda will lean INTO the turn like the MP3 scooter does, and that sounds promising. Another downside to the Can-Am is its reliability rating. Consumer Reports ranked it last, below Harley and BMW.


----------

